# Is it possible to handle a snake too much?



## DannyLeigh

Well, the question is in the title...
I know about the 48 hours after feeding and not at all when shedding but I just wondering if it is possible to 'overhandle' a snake? What amount is too much?


----------



## Herpster

Well snakes tolerate handling, and fussy eating Royals have been linked to handling so I would say yes. but how much is too much is the question?


----------



## Triangulum

I don't think any snakes enjoy being handled, but some put up with it better then others. That being said, As herpster mentioned about Royal Python, They tend to be slow moving snakes when handled, so this automaticly triggers they dont mind being handles. Although most cases of non-feeding I believe comes down to overhandling in tern, Stress.

I maximise my handling sessions with no more then handling twice a week, But it's usually once. Thats just how I go about things anyway.

Scott


----------



## gaspanic

it sounds odd, i know, but both my corn and my boa bang like hell on their viv glass untill (it seems) i open it so they can get out or i handle them. and when ive got them out, they just seem inquisitive more than perhaps annoyed. 

then i out them back and they go back to sleep lol


----------



## Triangulum

Whats the difference in terms of Inquistive and Annoyed? I just find it so easy for people and of course I myself to automaticly name the snakes behaviour there and then. But really, It's just our imagition I believe.

It's like people think Snakes stay still on them while handling because they are comfortable or feel safe. But really they are probably nervous and staying still to draw any attention to them.

It just annoys me when people treat them like small children. When really they are one of the best predators out there, not a 'cute snake' that should be handled severly.


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Security is very important to snakes.
Without it most will go off their food.
Overhandling _can_ cause stress.
So if you snake starts going off its food then overhandling _could _be the cause.


----------



## pfsb

im not sure about this... royals i totally agree on. they can be over handled. but corns do seem to "want to be handled". and what harm can handling do... if the snake does not show overt stress responses then i dnt see how it can stress it so much. im speaking mostly on corns and obsoletus ratsnakes here, boas and pythons are slightly different in my opinion. i have worked with corns and rats that have been handled everyday in short bursts and are very good feeders, very docile and have excellent body condition because of the extra excercise it provides. i think what must be defined is how long is too much handling... once a day for 15 mins wnt kill a snake, but once a day for hours on end might?!?!!?


----------



## boidae

it depends on how occustomed to you they are.


----------



## Triangulum

pfsb said:


> im not sure about this... royals i totally agree on. they can be over handled. but corns do seem to "want to be handled". and what harm can handling do... if the snake does not show overt stress responses then i dnt see how it can stress it so much. im speaking mostly on corns and obsoletus ratsnakes here, boas and pythons are slightly different in my opinion. i have worked with corns and rats that have been handled everyday in short bursts and are very good feeders, very docile and have excellent body condition because of the extra excercise it provides. i think what must be defined is how long is too much handling... once a day for 15 mins wnt kill a snake, but once a day for hours on end might?!?!!?


I see your point mate, and respect that. I just feel, Taking them out/disrupting them even 10-15 minutes a day is corrupting their patterns. Be that Basking, Sleeping etc.

I just feel that a snake would rather be left alone, So i respect that, Im not saying your not, not at all! Just thats the way I go about things.

Scott


----------



## pfsb

yeah i think thats the point. if the snake is used to being handled and just views it as partt fo the day then its not going to wind it up... but if its a new experience then they are bound to be stressed by it because its alien to them!


----------



## pfsb

Meltos said:


> I see your point mate, and respect that. I just feel, Taking them out/disrupting them even 10-15 minutes a day is corrupting their patterns. Be that Basking, Sleeping etc.
> 
> I just feel that a snake would rather be left alone, So i respect that, Im not saying your not, not at all! Just thats the way I go about things.
> 
> Scott


yeah i see your point and think when its viewed like that it sounds disruptive, but if its part of their pattern from day to day then it shouldnt seem so uncomfortable for them... yes or no?!?!?


----------



## boidae

just get the snakes occustomed to you. 
it may take a while depending onthe animals personality.


in other words if its not occustomed to you then only have it out a little at a time then gradually work on it, lenghtening its time of handling.


----------



## pfsb

boidae said:


> just get the snakes occustomed to you.
> it may take a while depending onthe animals personality.
> 
> 
> in other words if its not occustomed to you then only have it out a little at a time then gradually work on it, lenghtening its time of handling.


Agreed. the snakes personality should determine how long is too long!!!


----------



## boidae

everyone seems to claim reptiles are hostile.

they fear predators, that includes us since were bigger and more overpowering, or they're not sure what we are (as one of you mentioned, alien), in tern theyll need you to prove your not a predator. they need to gain trust in us not the other way round.


----------



## Dextersdad

I will say that yes they can be overhandled but some DO seem to like being handled. One of ours, no matter where you put him will gravitiate towards us and loves to slither up and down us. It's got nothing to do with getting our heat as he will do it from the viv too.

Our 2 BRB's also love to be around people. This is not the case for all of our reps. They all have their own characters.


----------



## bladeblaster

depends on very much on teh snake i think, out Royals aren't too keen so they only get handled maybe once a week, just to keep them accustomed to us. The 2 boas are the complete opposite, and will come straight to you once you open the viv, are happy to crawl over you, and will move from one person to another completely of their own accord. They seem completely at ease being handled, ok I agree this is completely open to our interpretaion of how the snake feels, but there are tell tale signs.


----------



## Elmodfz

My royal seems to enjoy being out and about when I handle him.

I dont get him out everyday, maybe every 3-4 days mainly because he stays under his hides alot of time. He seems to be more active when he is due a feed, its one of the ways I know when he is hungry, (mind you I think he is turning into a bottomless pit lol).

He is a very well behaved Royal, lets me pick mites out of his chin scales when I need to, doesnt mind being sprayed with mite stuff, likes a "cuddle" or ends up sitting in my hood lol.

I think he is a very tame snake that does enjoy being handled and always has done, but at the same time can a ferocious killer when it comes to food (and my hand) lol. I need to invest in 2ft tongs lol.


----------



## bluerain

I know some people handle their snakes daily, and i think thats absoloutly great! I really dont handle mine much at all, quite happy just to observe and appreciate all their different behaviours. My snakes have all remained very calm and seem happy with this routine. They never bite, and are all laid back and a pleasure to own.
guess it really depends on the individual in the long run!


----------

